# [V][ebay] 26 Retro-Strategiespiele in BIG BOX (PC)



## Hansimaster (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab im ebay ein Angebot mit Strategiespielen aus einer Sammlung eingestellt:

26 Retro-Strategiespiele in BIG BOX (Age of Empires, Caesar 3, Siedler 4,..) | eBay

Wäre toll wenn jemand Interesse hat!


----------

